# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  سبب انخفاض مستوى اودجو

## سيف نمر

*هنالك من اوحى لاودجو بانك سوف تذهب في شهر مايو بعد ان تم الاتفاق مع مهاجم الاتحاد الكنغولي خاصة وان مؤخر عقده بسيط.
هنالك شغل في الظلام يا ريت توصلوه للادارة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يكفينا شر الارزقية والسمسرجية والمصلحجية في المريخ 

هؤلاء أسوأ من خصوم المريخ ضررا وكيدا
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*كلموه يتألق و غارزيتو يثبتو أساسي
*

----------


## alastaz

*مهاجم اتحاد شنوا الذول ضارباهوا الملاريا
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*ذهابه وبقاءه بيديه كل ما جود اداؤه وقدم كل م عنده تحكر في قلوب المريخاب وما بقاء اوكرا و كوفي بامر الجمهور ببعيد
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*البقاء في الكشف للاصلح
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لو نجح اكيد بواصل 

*

----------


## استرلينى

*هو لاعب محترف فليعب على حسب عقد احترافه وبعدين نشوف شهر خمسه البيحصل شنو
*

----------


## الدسكو

*هو اصلا تسجيله غلط
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*هههههههههههههه
البقاء للاصلاح دا التعليق الوحيد المقبول

ثانيا منو القال لو افترضنا المريخ حيسجل المهاجم حيكون بدل اوجو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثالثا منو القال انخفاض مستواه عشان المريخ عايز يسجل المهاجم؟؟؟

مش احتمال لو افترضنا المريخ حيسجل المهاجم يشمي كزنلي

اخيرا

عاشور اساسا مدة اعارته سته شهور يعني تنتهي مع فترة التسجيلات القادمه يمكن اذا المريخ سجل المهاجم ما يجدد اعارة عاشور

هل المريخ محتاج لعاشور ولا محتاج لصانع العاب
الحقيقة المريخ ما محتاج للاثنين لا عاشور ولا صانع العاب

المريخ بهاجم عن طريق الاطراف يعني صناعة اللعب بالاطراف
المريخ محتاج للاعبين مدافع جيد سريع وصغير فى السن ومحتاج لمهاجم يعني الاثنين مفروض يمشوا مهما كان مستواهم 
المريخ كشفه كلو لاعبي وسط حتى البلعبوا فى الدفاع لاعبي وسط.
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*عاشور يمشي و يجي المهاجم بس
باسكال يمشي و نجيب أيمن باشري و انتهى الموضوع
*

----------


## الدسكو

*باسكال اخر فرصة ليهو الطرف اليمين بامر غارزيتو
عاشور ما لاعب محور بكاس ويقلع  ويضغط.. ناعم جدا
هدف القضارف هو والاثنين بتاعي النص السبب فيه

اي هدف يدخل مرماك بالعمق
غلط من ارتكازين
                        	*

----------

